
Does it scare anyone that Zuckerberg named his daughter Maxima? - headshock1111
Anyone with a passing understanding of AI can see that for someone like Zuck, this is the equivalent of naming your child something like &quot;Apex&quot; or &quot;The Solution&quot;.
======
nabla9
Does anyone here have passing understanding of music?

I want to know what Moon Unit, Dweezil, Ahmet and Diva is equivalent to.

------
inputcoffee
A cursory glance at the responses indicates that the short answer is: no.

------
onion2k
Would you ask the same question if it was a boy called Max?

~~~
headshock1111
No I wouldn't because "Maxima" is directly taken from AI terminology and
"Maximus" is not.

~~~
onion2k
Maxima is the Latin word for the plural of 'maximum'. It's essentially the
feminine version of Maximus. It's been used as a name for a couple of thousand
years. It's used as a term in AI, but as a name it has nothing to do with
that.

------
pinewurst
Maybe he just has a thing for Nissans.

